# "Organise your health examinations" -Please advise me.



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Please advise me.

"Organise your health examinations" Links only shown for dependent Spouse. My child and mine links are not showing. Some of my friends told me that I have lodged the visa at the time of server maintenance. After one week or so E_visa page now showing for My child and mine as follows:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

I have contacted with Panel physician in my area about this . They told me that they could complete e-medical for spouse only. Mine and my child medical could be sent through courier service .

None of us has completed medical yet.

What to do? Do I complete medical for all three or only for spouse or wait for CO?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Do it for your spouse and wait for a case officer to get assigned


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

m I the only person who facing this problem? Share someone facing this alien situation.
I was prepared to submit all docu upfront.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

findraj said:


> Do it for your spouse and wait for a case officer to get assigned


Would we get medical waiver for other two?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

I have sent an email to health.strategies(at the rate)immi.gov.au and got reply yesterday as follows:

_Good Afternoon

The below statement means that once a case officer is allocated to your case they will then make a determination if you and your child are required to undergo medicals. At this stage only your spouse can undergo medicals until the determination has been decided upon.

Regards_

Anybody facing this issue?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Finally the problem was solved by the Health Strategies day after assigned CO.


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Finally the problem was solved by the Health Strategies day after assigned CO.



Hi mate,
I am in the same situation whereas my wife and I have done our medical check on 18th of May 2013. 
Just this morning the health link disappeared and this one has appeared:
"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Whats the reason and what should we do in this regard?
We are totally confused


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Farbod said:


> Hi mate,
> I am in the same situation whereas my wife and I have done our medical check on 18th of May 2013.
> Just this morning the health link disappeared and this one has appeared:
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> ...


You have already done the medicals. So, no problem for you. It is just a system glitch.

Cheers!


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi mithu,

even i'm facing the same problem.We have done our medicals on 22 july

medical link disappeared and showing as 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for".


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

anianitha said:


> Hi mithu,
> 
> even i'm facing the same problem.We have done our medicals on 22 july
> 
> ...


Don't worry. Lots of applicants are facing same system glitch . As you have done your meds, no problem at all for you.
Cheers!


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

These people should be made to pay for it. If I had scheduled a test today and when I want to take print out the link is disappeared! Who will pay for cancellation fee as I will need to cancel the appointment?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> These people should be made to pay for it. If I had scheduled a test today and when I want to take print out the link is disappeared! Who will pay for cancellation fee as I will need to cancel the appointment?


I agree!


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You have already done the medicals. So, no problem for you. It is just a system glitch.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you for your prompt response. you are right 
It has been changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
Cheers


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

Comrades,

I have just observed that following link is appearing on my Visa Inquiry page "Organise your health examinations". But when I go to this link it gives me following error "Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later."

Same error for Secondary Applicants... Just to add here, CO hasn't contacted me so your Meds...

Kindly share your valued opinions.

Br.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

UU! said:


> Comrades,
> 
> I have just observed that following link is appearing on my Visa Inquiry page "Organise your health examinations". But when I go to this link it gives me following error "Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later."
> 
> ...


Please try again. Hope it will be okay. In my case I was not getting the link for me and my child.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Add me too in here.. Have to wait for CO allocation.. !!


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

UU! said:


> Comrades,
> 
> I have just observed that following link is appearing on my Visa Inquiry page "Organise your health examinations". But when I go to this link it gives me following error "Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later."
> 
> ...


Hi

I had the same problem but when I went for medical test they said that your medical account is not activated we are going to email embassy to activate your account. After one week I called to my medical center and they said that we are going to upload your medical as we have received email from embassy that your link is activated. afterward I was able to open the link...... 

So don't worry its system glitch


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

*Australian Meds (Opinion Required for Thyroid Patient)*

Hi,

I hope you are doing well. Actually I have do Meds for Australia and I need your expert advice on following question asked in "Record Medical History" online form with respect to my medical condition.

Are you taking any prescribed pills or medication (excluding oral contraceptives, over-the counter medication and natural supplements)? If yes, please list these.

Me and my spouse are hypo-thyroid patient and we have to medication (Eltroxin) on daily basis to treat this hormonal disorder. It is not a serious disease at all as long as you take prescribed medication.

Please let me know shall I provide our medical condition in response to the above mentioned question correctly, I'm confused as I don't know what response I will get assessing authority worst fear is refusal of immigration application.

Kindly also let me know if I answer yes to this question then what information I have to provide in the "details" box and what docs I have to take with me on the medical examination date to show to the doctor.

Br//UU


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

hypothyroid is not the infectious disease so dont worry..fill ur drug history in e-medicals befor medical checkup

all the best


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

take ur blood test reports and drug history to the medical checkup


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

my wife has thyroid, we mentioned it and noted the tablets she takes and the time she is taking them. We cleared with no issues.


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

I got meds request on 6th Nov, we just found yesterday that my wife is pregnant. Please let me know how shall I inform CO, shall I have to fill 1022 form or shall I simply inform CO my email.

I also need your kind feedback on following, considering we will not go for wife X-ray until new baby's birth:

1. I am working outside of Pakistan, I have to obtain PCC for both of us from here. Shall I submit it to CO as soon as I obtain it or there is any validity associated with it?

2. Can I ask CO to delay our meds (excluding wife X-ray) till March 2014, I want to get meds done from Pak when I get there on vacation?

3. I also want to process PCC from Pakistan in March 2014, so I'm planning to submit them when I will have them at that time.

4. Once the baby is born some where in July 2014 then how should I include new baby in my Visa Application, what documents I will have to submit at that point in time.


Following are the reasons why we are delaying wife X-Ray, I will be obliged if you can kindly let me know whether our approach is correct.

1. It not established whether it is safe to take X-Ray during pregnancy.
2. Considering pregnancy is still in very early stage it will take 9 month till child birth so if our grant comes in next couple of month I'm not sure how much time we will get to validate the visa before Airlines stop taking us on board.
3. I'm not sure what is the process of obtaining baby visa after our grant and how much time it takes (Please guide).

BR//UU


----------

